# RGB - Steuerung mit S7



## KevinWhat (20 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich versuche momentan eine Gebäudeautomatisierung für mein zukünftiges EFH zu planen.
Da ich zu Hause noch eine S7 315-2 PN/DP und diverse ET200s Karten rumfliegen habe würde ich diese auch gerne einsetzen.
Visualisieren möchte ich über WinCC flexible.

Als Dimmer für die normale Deckenbeleuchtung werde ich vermutlich auf die Dimmer - Busklemmen von Beckhoff KL2751 zugehen – falls niemand eine bessere Idee hat oder mir komplett davon abrät 
Ich möchte zusätzlich noch an diversen Stellen den Raum über RGB-W oder RGB Stripes indirekt beleuchten, was mich zu meinem ersten großen Problem führt:
Wie steuer ich die Stripes möglichst kostengünstig und sinnvoll an?

Ich habe bei der Recherche diverse Male DMX – Bus gelesen (kenne ich mich persönlich 0 mit aus). Gibt es da mittlerweile eine vernünftige Lösung um den DMX mit der SPS zu koppeln?
Wenn DMX zum Einsatz kommen sollte, wäre die Beckhoff-Lösung der Dimmer wahrscheinlich hinfällig 

Danke im Voraus

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Blockmove (20 Februar 2017)

Ich persönlich halte Siemens für eine schlechte Wahl bei Homeautomation.
Wago oder Beckhoff können da deutlich mehr.

Meine Beleuchtung wird über DALI gesteuert.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## KevinWhat (20 Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt, habe eine 315 rumfliegen und auch nur Siemens gelernt..
welche Vorteile hätte es eine wago oder beckhoff sps einzusetzen?
Die beckhoff busklemmen kann ich doch auch über profinet von der s7 aus steuern?

Gruß


----------



## emilio20 (20 Februar 2017)

Hallo
ich würde dir für dein vorhaben folgendes empfehle.
Philips Hue als RGBW Strip und diverse Farbbeleuchtungen.
Dimmer Enocean und ein Raspberry pi mit Fhem als Gateway.

Beide Systeme können mit und ohne SPS betrieben werden.
Beides verwende ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## KevinWhat (21 Februar 2017)

Hi emilio, 
deine Lösung sieht sehr geil aus 
Werde ich definitiv in Erwägung ziehen, bin aber eher nicht so der Freund von Wireless..
Kurze Frage nebenbei, hast du das Haus selber in WinCC gezeichnet, oder sind das 3D Zeichnungen vom Architekte, 
welche du als Screenshot eingefügt hast?
 Sieht auf jedenfall super aus!
Mit den Lichtscenen habe ich mir das auch genauso vorgestellt!

Nur wie gesagt, wenn es dazu eine Lösung ohne Funk gäbe, wäre es absolut perfekt für mich!

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (21 Februar 2017)

Wir hatten diese Diskussion hier im Forum schon einige Male, ich würde immer von "Bastellösungen" abraten.

1. Vielleicht ändert sich in 15 Jahren dein Lebensplan und du willst das Haus verkaufen Wer glaubst du, kauft ein Haus, das von einer 315 gesteuert wird, wenn er 0 Plan davon hat? (Selbst ich, als Programmierer, würde so etwas nie kaufen)
2. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer bist du abwesend (Arbeit, Krankenhaus, Schlimmeres, ...). Was macht deine Frau/Familie, wenn irgendwas kaputt geht, nicht mehr funktioniert? Einen Programmierer anrufen und bezahlen?
3. In spätestens 10 Jahren (bei einer 315 eher in 5-6 Jahren) Ist das alles "alter Müll" inkl. Software. Was machst du dann? Umrüsten, wieder programmieren, laufen lassen, bis es stirbt, dann umrüsten?

Ich hatte damals beim Hausbau auch diese Überlegung. Dann hätte ich vor einigen Jahren, als ich umzog, ein Haus verkaufen müssen, das eine S5-Steuerung im Keller gehabt hätte. 
Ich bin sicher, das wäre fast unverkäuflich gewesen.

PS: Ich weiß, einige Leute stehen darauf, ich kann das auch verstehen, aber ob das klug ist, werden sie später selbst erfahren.


----------



## emilio20 (21 Februar 2017)

Hallo *KevinWhat
*3D Zeichnung habe ich selbst mit Arcon 3D erstellt.
Die heuteigen Funkprotokolle  haben weniger Strahlenbelastung als herkömmliche Schalter . Schau dir mal diesen Bericht an 
http://www.pc-magazin.de/ratgeber/s...faehrlich-ist-das-vernetzte-haus-1504076.html

Vor allem Enocean. Hierbei hast du den Vorteil das diese auch ohne SPS Funktionieren. 
*Gebäudefunk* bedenkenlos akzeptiert . Seine Leistung ist 100.000-fach geringer.


----------



## KevinWhat (21 Februar 2017)

@Ralle Da magst du vielleicht recht haben, aber was ist denn in 10 oder 15 Jahren nicht mehr alter Müll? 
Aber du hast definitiv Recht, wenn ein Siemens Teil in 10 Jahren einen defekt hat könnte das entweder sehr teuer werden oder einen Umbau mit sich ziehen.
Und genau das ist auch der Grund warum ich persönlich nicht so auf Funktechnik stehe. 
Ich werde soviel Leitungen wie möglich zu Verteilerschränken und genug Leerrohre verlegen um da flexibel zu bleiben falls etwas umgebaut oder erweitert werden muss.

@emilio20 ich glaube das werde ich auch mal probieren  sieht verdammt gut aus!

Hat noch jemand Alternativen zu Funk?

Was haltet ihr von Microcontrollern für die RGB umsetzung? Kostet nicht die Welt und C oder Assembler sind auch nicht allzu schwer. 
Aber ich weiß absolut nicht wie ich dort eine Kommunikation zu einer SPS hinkriege und ob die Teile überhaupt zuverlässig sind..


----------



## Blockmove (21 Februar 2017)

KevinWhat schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Microcontrollern für die RGB umsetzung?



Letztlich ist nur ein einziger Punkt wichtig:
Kommst du später an das Gebastel ran, wenn es nicht funktioniert und wie kann man es gegen was anderes ersetzen.

Für Beleuchtung gibt es momentan kabelgebunden 2 Standards für Bussysteme:

KNX
DALI

Alles andere hat keine nennenswerte Verbreitung

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ralle (21 Februar 2017)

KevinWhat schrieb:


> @Ralle Da magst du vielleicht recht haben, aber was ist denn in 10 oder 15 Jahren nicht mehr alter Müll?



Sicherung, Schalter, Kabel, Lampe. Ende der Durchsage.
Evtl. noch ein Dimmer im Schalter, ok.

Das funzt in 50 Jahren noch und ist sicherlich auch dann noch rel. einfach austauschbar. Es sei denn, die Regierung schafft neben dem Bargeld auch noch die Schalter in Häusern ab ... Wer weiß.


----------



## KevinWhat (22 Februar 2017)

@Ralle Naja das ist vielleicht deine persönliche Meinung, aber ich finde das unserer Zeit nicht mehr gerecht.
Wenn ich mein Haus irgendwann verkaufen muss besteht trotz allem die Möglichkeit mit ein wenig Verdrahtungsaufwand in den Verteilungen das ganze ohne SPS laufen zu lassen.

@Blockmove habe mich gerade mal über DALI schlau gemacht. Habe im Forum auch ein passendes Gateway für die S7 gefunden:

http://www.nft-systeme.de/index.php/de/produkte/s7-dali-gateway-ethernet

Gruß Kevin

Bist du mit dem DALI - System zufrieden? Wie schon gesagt ich möchte nur die RGB bzw. RGBW-Stripes darüber ansteuern( momentan an 6 Stellen geplant). Lohnt es sich dann deiner Meinung nach überhaupt? 
Habe mal den Preis angefragt. Hoffe das Gateway ist nicht allzu teuer


----------



## Blockmove (22 Februar 2017)

k.A. ob es sich lohnt.
Ich hab bei mir eine Wago-SPS für Homeautomation verbaut, da mir Siemens hierfür selbst geschenkt noch zu teuer war 
Ein weiterer Vorteil von den DALI-Dimmern (z.B. Meanwell LCM40-DA) ist, dass viele gleichzeitig auch einen Tastdimmer haben. So ist auch ein Notbetrieb ohne SPS möglich.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## KevinWhat (23 Februar 2017)

Also das Gateway von nft kostet alleine schon 690€.
Jetzt überlege ich mir tatsächlich zweimal ob ein paar LED Stripes das Wert sind...

@Blockmove Hast wahrscheinlich Recht, dass Siemens selbst geschenkt noch zu teuer ist  

Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit die Stripes über eine S7 anzusteuern? 

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (23 Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt habe ich fast meine komplette Beleuchtung auf DALI laufen.
Die DALI LED-Dimmer sind günstig und die Installation ist einfach.
Von daher überzeugt mich das System.
Nimmt man Wago, dann ist auch eine entsprechende Schnittstelle vergleichsweise günstig.
Daher ja auch der Spruch von wegen Siemens ist geschenkt noch zu teuer 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Passion4Automation (24 Februar 2017)

Hallo Kevin,

Ich klink mich mal ein. Ich war zu Beginn  auch auf Siemens  da ich nichts anderes kannte. Hab mir dann das wago 750 881 starterkit gekauft und einen testaufbau gemacht.

Ich bin kein programmierer nur optimierer ich passe siemens Projekte  an und was ich nicht kann vergebe ich.

Mit meinem wissen und der Unterstützung  aus dem Forum konnte ich mit etwas Ehrgeiz recht  schnell eine Automatisierung aufbauen. 750 881 mit rolladen Steuerung, Beschattung mit elsner wetterstation, dali eldoled und lunatone Treibern, pt1000 err usw. On top wird als visu ips kommen.
Der Bau steht nächstes  jahr an, hat sich etwas verschoben. 

Ich rate auch vin Siemens ab. Baue zentral einen Verteiler alle kabel in den Schrank, möglichst einzeln. Zu den tastern entweder jysty oder mit einer knx karte einen knx Bus aufbauen.
Somit kann man später alles auf zentrales knx umrüsten jeden sps Hersteller einsetzen, mehrere  Logos  einsetzen oder wenn man verkauft stromstosrelais 24v installieren. Finde wenn man es so macht, es keine bastellomösung ist, so wie viele  eine sps im efh beschreiben. Sternverkabelung ist Zukunft. Einziger Nachteil: fällt  die sps aus ists dunkel.
PS: schaltbare steckdosen als NC ausführen ist gefährlich, lieber handbedienung.

Falls du Fragen  hast  frag.....


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (27 November 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie gesagt habe ich fast meine komplette Beleuchtung auf DALI laufen.
> Die DALI LED-Dimmer sind günstig und die Installation ist einfach.
> Von daher überzeugt mich das System.
> Nimmt man Wago, dann ist auch eine entsprechende Schnittstelle vergleichsweise günstig.
> ...


Welche DALI Dimmer könntest du für RGBW Stripes empfehlen, bzw. welche hast du im Einsatz?

VG
NSN


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2018)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Welche DALI Dimmer könntest du für RGBW Stripes empfehlen, bzw. welche hast du im Einsatz?



Für RGBW hab ich Lunatone im Einsatz.
Als normale DALI-Dimmer habe ich Meanwell oder TCI.

Generell habe ich keinerlei Hochvolt LED-Leuchtmittel verwendet.
Ich hab überall entweder China-Spots oder Panel verbaut.
Die Teile einmal an 230V angeschlossen und den Strom gemessen.
Den Angaben auf den Treibern bzw. in den technischen Daten kann man nicht glauben.
Danach die beiliegenden Treiber ab in den Schrott und durch die Meanwell- oder TCI-Dalitreiber ersetzt.
Funktioniert seit Jahren Problemlos.
Man muss halt bei Amazon ein paar verschiedene Spots bzw. Panel bestellen bis man das Passende in Bezug auf Lichtfarbe und Farbwiedergabe hat, aber bei den Preisen ist das kein Akt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (28 November 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Für RGBW hab ich Lunatone im Einsatz.


Habe mir jetzt einen Lunatone DALI Dimmer bestellt. Welche WAGO DALI Klemme nutzt du?




Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab überall entweder China-Spots oder Panel verbaut.
> Die Teile einmal an 230V angeschlossen und den Strom gemessen.
> Den Angaben auf den Treibern bzw. in den technischen Daten kann man nicht glauben.
> Danach die beiliegenden Treiber ab in den Schrott und durch die Meanwell- oder TCI-Dalitreiber ersetzt.​


Nutzt du keine Stripes? 

VG​


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2018)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt einen Lunatone DALI Dimmer bestellt. Welche WAGO DALI Klemme nutzt du?
> 
> 
> Nutzt du keine Stripes?
> ...



Stripes habe ich auch ein paar verbaut. Aber nur für indierekte Beleuchtungen und ein paar Spielereien.
Was man bei Stripes beachten sollte ist das Thema Spannungsabfall.
Die meisten Spots und Panels werden mit Konstantstrom betrieben.
Stripes werden immer mit Konstantspannung betrieben. Baust du dir jetzt eine indirekte Beleuchtung für einen großen Raum, dann kommen da schon einige Meter zusammen.
Eine ganz blöde Idee ist z.B. die Stripeverbinder zu benutzen. Am besten ist jeden 5m Stripe mit einer eigenen Leitung vom Treiber anzufahren und dabei die Leitungen möglichst gleich lang zu machen.
Es kann sogar sinnvoll sein einen 5m Stripe von beiden Seiten her zu versorgen. Das Auge kann verdammt kleine Farbunterschiede wahrnehmen und bei manchen Stripes machen 0.2V einen deutlichen Farbunterschied aus.
Das sieht dann an den Übergängen teilweise blöd aus.
Also vorher Ausprobieren ... Ist nämlich blöd, wenn man nachträglich weitere Zuleitungen legen muß und überkopf löten muß.

Ich hab bei mir die 647-Daliklemme verwendet.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (7 Dezember 2018)

Danke für deine Infos.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab überall entweder China-Spots oder Panel verbaut.
> Die Teile einmal an 230V angeschlossen und den Strom gemessen.


Taugen die was? Habe da immer Bedenken mit der Lebensdauer.

Arbeitest du mit Codesys oder Ecockpit? Hast du Farbübergänge programmiert?

VG
NSN


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2018)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Danke für deine Infos.
> 
> 
> Taugen die was? Habe da immer Bedenken mit der Lebensdauer.
> ...



Mit der Lebensdauer habe ich bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Problem bei den Chinateilen ist eindeutig das Netzteil. Und das ersetze ich ja durch den passenden Dali-Treiber.

Farbübergänge habe ich mit Dali-Szenen realisiert.
Aber Dali ist hier absolut nicht mit DMX vergleichbar.

Ich arbeite mit eCockpit.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Markus (12 Dezember 2018)

Also ich bin in meinem Fall zu dem Ergebniss DMX gekommen.
Dali ist ne schöne Sache, aber bei LED Technik kann er DMX nicht das Wasser reichen.

Das DMX Protokoll ist:
- unglaublich einfach (Gib zwei Geräten die selbe Adresse und schon machen sie auch das selbe)
- Seit Jahrzenten erprobt im Bühnenbereich
- Einfach über ARTNET an alles anschliessbar was IP kann (Artnet Nodes gibts ab 50€)
- Komponenten gibt es von billig (4Kanal LED Treiber 4x4A für 10€ bis zum Atomschlagsicheren Bühnenequipment.


Für DMX wirst du vermutlich IMMER irgendwas bekommen.
Du kannst einfach den Kopf bzw. die SPS gegen IRGENDWAS anderes mit IP oder DMX tauschen. Das Protokoll passt auf nen Bierdeckel. Du kannst immer von krgendeinem Hersteller irgendein ArtnetNode finden bzw. das Ding im WorstCase mit einem alten Toaster und einem Schweizer Taschenmesser improvisieren. Du kannst immer irgendeinen Treiber tauschen. JA einfach tauschen. Adresse rein und fertig - egal wer ihn gebaut hat. Nix Software, nix spezielles Konfigtool...

Und ich wüsste momentan nicht was dagenspricht da eine S7 drüberzuhängen.

Die kommt in dem Szenario ohne Herstellerspefische Sonderklemmen (die nur mit FW xy und Ausgabestand xy...) Die muss einfach nur IP können und ist somit SEHR LANGFRISTIG mit allem anderen was IP kann austauschbar. Egal obs ne Beckhoff, Wago, S5 oder eine modifizierte Kaffeemaschine ist...


----------



## Markus (12 Dezember 2018)

Nachtrag:
Im gewerblichen Bereich würde ich DALI natürlich vorziehen.
In so einer Produktionshalle oder einem Büroturm sind allein die Möglichkeiten bei der Adressierung einem DMX System weit überlegen.

Aber im EFH?


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2018)

@Markus
DMX ist ne feine Sache, hat aber auch ein paar Nachteile gegenüber DALI:

- DMX ist ein RS485-Bussystem. Ich brauche also eine Linientopologie. Solange man alle seine Geräte in der Verteilung hat, ist das kein Thema.
Baut man aber das Ganze dezentral auf, dann wird es schnell unübsichtlich. Man benötigt dann Repeater / Splitter. DMX ist hier vergleichbar mit Profibus.
Bei DALI spielt die Topologie fast keine Rolle. Man kann Linien-, Sterne oder gemischt verkabeln. Nachträgliche Änderungen / Ergänzungen sind kein Problem.
Eine Terminierung wird bei DALI auch nicht benötigt.

- Für die Verkablung von DMX benötigst du spezielle Kabel (Twistet Pair 110Ohm). Bei DALI genügt normales 5-adriges NYM. 230V und DALI-Signale sind im gleichem Kabel.
Somit hast du durch DALI quasi kaum Mehraufwand bei der Installation.

- DMX ist Standard in der Bühnentechnik, aber nicht in Haus- und Gebäudeinstallation. DALI hat sich in den letzten Jahren in der Gebäudetechnik quasi zum Standard entwickelt.
Wo früher reine KNX-Lösungen verbaut wurden, ist heute die Kombination KNX-DALI weit verbreitet. Jeder etwas bessere Elektroinstallateur sollte also DALI kennen und (hoffentlich) auch können. 

- Die Inbetriebnahme / Fehlersuche bei DMX kann nervig sein. Bei DMX-Bühnenausrüstung kommen 5-polige Stecker mit genormter Belegung zum Einsatz.
In der Hausinstallation sieht es ganz anders aus. Hier wird alles verklemmt und die Bezeichnung bei verschiedenen Herstellern sind alles andere als eindeutig. Dazu auch noch das Thema Terminierung.
Irgendwie erinnert mich DMX hier an die Anfänge von Profibus.

Mein Fazit:
DMX ist ein tolles System. Es erfordert aber deutlich mehr Vorplanung als DALI.
Will man Lichteffekte wie bei einer Bühnenshow umsetzen, dann funktioniert das nur mit DMX.
Für eine "normale" Beleuchtung finde ich persönlich DALI besser geeignet.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Senator42 (13 Dezember 2018)

für DMX geht auch Ethernet. Nennt sich dann Artnet.


----------

